# 600 watt hps lamp built in reflector



## jungle (Dec 17, 2008)

I stumbled across a gavita 600 watt hps lamp with built in reflector. There are also some different brandname 600 watt hps lamps with built in reflectors. Has anyone used lamps with these built in reflectors? What else would I need to go with one of these bulbs? About how much would the total package cost as far as the lower prices? Tks.


----------



## mendo local (Dec 17, 2008)

I have heard gavita's are ok, but i think a big hood reflector is better. Just my opinion. I think the gavita bulbs are spendy too.


----------



## jungle (Dec 18, 2008)

ok thank you for helping me narrow this down.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 18, 2008)

How much would you be paying? That matters a lot. I do be leave gavita's bulbs cost more then others. But if you not paying over 220 I would swoop it up


----------



## jungle (Dec 18, 2008)

So far I have seen a Gavita bulb for $109.00 on the internet. And there was a different built in reflector bulb for $69.00 (brand not mentioned) on E-Bay but they said their customers liked this $69.00 bulb better than the Gavita and another  brand i don't remember right now. So I emailed the ebay person to see what else I needed for his advertised bulb $69.00 (not Gavita), to see what he had in his store that would operate his built in reflector bulb. I'm waitting for responce.I live in a small town so I need to order online. I would spend probaly $350.00 for a 600 watt grow light of some kind, of course less money would be great also. I just havent found the right light yet but I'm searching. It's cold here and heat wouldn't be a problem cause I only want to grow this one grow and put it away for the spring and summer. Then maybe grow indoors next winter again. Heres kind of a senario, lets say theres an abandoned house, not heated that has a 4x4x6 closet with electricity. The room is as cold as outside. So A little heat would be ok from the bulb. The grow should start to finish about 1st of april. There will be some warmer days durring this time but I can keep a close watch on the temperture and make adjustments. I'll have a small heater inside to help controll temperture. Darn that elusive grow light. If only i had an experienced grower giving hands on experience to guide my way which I don't and thats why it's more time consuming and is taking a little time to get er done. I'll also look around this forum and research sopme of the lights that others have been using. Any makes and models would be welcomed.

Im editing......i found a complete light system    its a 600 watt HPS/MH Digital grow light system with four sided Horizontal reflector and dual Arc tube HPS/MH. Theres a switch that you switch and the bulb will either be on hsp or mh what ever I want.  It has a built in fan for cooling. With shipping it will be $290.00  It doesnt have a brand name so i'm not sure but it looks ok so far. Anyone have an opinion. Sorry for the long windedness. Only been stoned 3 times in last 6 months due to job stuff but will get better in near future have to do one more drug test sometime in near future. ok bye


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 18, 2008)

okay  jungle...where did you see the 6oo digi conversion  setup?  if you dont buy it  I will..thats the way to go..IMO..the others are good..and you can allways make a reflector hood...*TATER*  has some great DIY  lights..just run a search under his/her name.  hope this helps:bolt::bong:


----------



## jungle (Dec 18, 2008)

hi 4u2smoke, its on ebay. The store name is High Tech Garden Supply or HTGSupply. Its the $239.95 600 watt system. There are many but if you see the one with this amount you will find it.Theres a flat rate shipping fee of $50.00. They are based out of pensylvania and I believe they have a store in Florida. It looks to be solid buy to me also. They have a large selection of grow light systems. Thanks........... On to tater

Editing again......I just called the place and they have many on stock, They have nice choices for payment. A replacement bulb when you need one would be $100.00 but its both 600 watt hps and 600 watt mh. in one bulb. Discrete package. If i use money order they ship out right away. At this price they dont need a signature and it is shipped ups.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 18, 2008)

HTG is well known in the forum here and respected, so you are good to go with yer light thinking. :aok:


----------



## jungle (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Vancouver, how exciting i'm going for it. It can also become aircooled later if I choose. Solid package. Thanks everyone.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 18, 2008)

you had better get some blowers to vent it with also.whatever hood you need the reflector ventilated.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree with andy... if you don't already have an exhaust set up for your grow... I would get a 6" Vortex fan and hook it up to the light... the output of the light reflecter could be the intake of your exhaust, which vents to outside... kill two birds with one stone... cooling the light, and grow exhaust....


----------



## jungle (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi Andy, Ventilation is my next step. aleady in my cieling I have a bathroom exhaust fan turned upside down blowing in fresh air. So incoming air is good and it will be the same temperture that is outside.  In a manner of speaking i have a light now. The inbuilt fan is to keep the ballast cool. Generaly speaking I dont think heat will be an issue in the winter time. And if i choose to do so I can turn it into an aircooled light if heat becomes a problem. I have access to chimey stack I can vent the odor and stale air out of the closet. Its located about 6 feet away from where I would install  a fan blowing stale air through a carbon filter then on out through the chimney stack. Then I could completly seal off the room from leaks. So I would have incoming air and outgoing air/odor. Does this sound like a workable idea?

Editing again....ok I found a grobright 4" Inline fan and carbon filter combo with 6' ductwork also. From HtgSupply for $139.00 shipping is $24.95, total $164.90 the filter last for 18 months, and it will easily handle a room twice the size as mine. If i get this and the light I think i will be set? And I'm lucky enough to have the money. Cool.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 18, 2008)

hello jungle..first id like to say welcome to growing..What is the size of the room?  those bathroom fart fans are like 80cfm I use one in my "MALE CHAMBER" but its 3x3x4..  I like to have my exhaust twice what my cf is...and you have it at top..The fresh air intake comes in from bottom..if you bring it in from top remember to drop your flex hose to floor..well I need to know the size of area we are working with..Ill check back:bolt::bong:


----------



## jungle (Dec 18, 2008)

The room is 4"x4"x6".....I can drop a flex hose from the top...where the bathroom exaust fan is installed..(wondering if this batroom exhaust fan would push air down the hose?). This air would then be dispersed from the bottom..........also the entry way to the grow room is a door made from black plastic  velcrowed to a wooden makeshift door frame. So I could crack an opening for some air to get into the room by undoing some velcro, anywhere along the door frame, bootom, top, or sides.....Some light could escape though. 
It might be simplest for me to use the grobrit inline 4" inline fan with carbon filter. Thinking this would expel the stale air and odor out the chimney stack. 
But I will check out the 6" vortex that can be hooked up to the light bringing in fresh air, cooling the light, and then emitting stale air and odor. But i don't understand how this works completly. I understand theres probaly a fan pushing air down a flex hose into the light cooling the bulb. Then the next flex hose leaving the light must have another fan drawing heat and odors out of the room. (probly with no carbon filter). Where am I confused?


----------



## 225smokestack (Dec 19, 2008)

i have the same question about venting and that 6" vortex... i'll hang up and listen


----------



## jungle (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't know about the 6" vortex fan......but what I have decided on is this....The helpfull person at the store said they were getting some returns on the dual arch bulbs, somethings not quite right with them yet....so I basically purchased the same set up except the new setup comes with two bulbs  hps/mh.....Instead of using the 4" grobright Inline fan and carbon filter $139.95, which would pull to much air.... I'm going with a 4" inline fan  80cfm which cost $20.00...this fan will be compatible with my bathroom exhaust fan both operating the same cfm's.....I'll set the fan in the open hole of the chimney stack and run some flex into the cieling of the growroom.....I didn't go with an aircooled reflector hood because durring the winter, heat won't be that much of a problem....I'll add a small ceramic heater to help keep temperature correct. I can buy an aircooled reflector hood at a later date if i need one. Or as someone said maybe make one? Anyways this light and fan and shipping will cost $305.00....I paid $118.00 for seeds.....and about $200.00 in other miscalaneus materials......then theres the electric bill....on top of that......So maybe $750.00 dollars for maybe how much weed? I'm hoping for atleast 5 ounces.....but the next time i do it things will be much cheaper....thanks for everyones help and input...hope all goes ok


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2008)

hello my friend..96 cf...80cfm fan..I run my shed at 2 times the cmf...and 180 cfm  or more is what I say..but Im new to this as well and still dialing in all my gadgets..I use Vortex for exhaust and those Fart fans  low for intake...my veg room is 3x3x8  and have 2 80cmf  at bottom each in a corner..i then have a 435Cfm  for exhaust..and all my fans are on Temp controllers..may want to look into those..And its not the amount you get from this grow thats going to make up for the cost...its 4-5 harvest from now  when your sitting on 3/4 pounds of your own grown..and  the money you would have spent on you bag from the street.  you will see the cost is niel..I have 0ver $3000.00  in  and am adding all the time.. so you have $700  in so far..thats 2 oz  here..and i get that now from 1 plant..and i ussally have atleast 8 in flower at all times..and of coarse the next time you do it it will be cheaper because you all ready purchased your HIGH ticket items..well i have more christmas shopping to do..Good Luck  keep me posted  and feel free to PM anytime..:bolt::bong:


----------



## jungle (Dec 20, 2008)

ok thanks 4u2smoke.....yeah I won't have all the gadgets this time...but I've come along ways......two bathroom fart fans low.....435cmf for exhaust.....your moving alot more air around than me.....but i'm kind of where i'm at for now.....I can move my fart fan at the bottom of my makeshift entry door then it will be low....and put the 4 inch exhaust to the chimney where the fart fan was now....i'll probly do that.....I do have a timer....from my last grow....for my lights......but i check my plants alot so i'm always looking at the temps....I have all my pots now....5 are 5 gallon buckets...much cheaper than flower pots...the rest flower pots...1 2 gallon...the rest 3gal or larger...they will be thined out acording to how many males I have...but they all will fit now....the soils already in them....I'll be transplanting them to these in afew days and put them in the grow room under wall mart grow lights untill my new nicer light comes....and i'll get the heat going...then when everything arrives i'll finish setting up shop....begin to flower about...feb 15th....most plants will about 6 weeks old....a few 4 weeks....it's ok for me if some plants dont grow that big, I'm hoping for some variety with my mystery seeds and everything....ok good luck christmas shopping....and we'll keep in touch...I just saw up above where i can insert images...maybe i can figure that out and show a pic or two sometime...I just gave my plants a small dose of fertilizer yesterday for the first time.....some are three weeks in growing....a little maricle grow higher nitrogen...I already have the fertilizer for blooming...plus i'm planning on giving them brown sugar and mollasses...and homemade Co2....well see what happens...  correction...I can begin flowering jan 15th...if it looks like i need to wait a bit i will...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2008)

sounds good jungle..Have you got a GJ going?  how about some pics of the setup?  thanks


----------

